# Notebook Lüfter manuell steuern



## m654321 (23. Juli 2007)

*Notebook Lüfter manuell steuern*

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem acer Aspire 5024WLMi.
Beim Spielen (besonders jetzt im Sommer wo es so warm ist) wird das Notebook leider sehr heiss und es kann vorkommen, dass das Notebook verlangsamt wird (ich vermute mal die CPU wird kurz heruntergetaktet weil dann alle 5-10 Minuten Ruckelattacken auftreten) oder sich aufhängt beim Spielen.
Nun wollte ich fragen ob jemand eine Möglichkeit kennt (z.B. ein Tool) um die Geschwindigkeit des Lüfters manuell einzustellen, sprich ihn immer auf hochtouren laufen zu lassen damit er besser kühlt.
Danke im vorraus

Gruß Max

PS: Die CPU ist ein AMD Turion 64 ML-34 mit 1,8 GHz.


----------



## Riddick1107 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Notebook Lüfter manuell steuern*

"Speedfan" http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_13004208.html
Weiß aber nicht genau ob das bei Notebooks geht, musste mal austesten!
Sonst als beste alternative gibt es so Kühlerplatten für Notebooks, die werden unter die Notebooks geklemmt und per USB betrieben!


----------



## m654321 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Notebook Lüfter manuell steuern*

Also Speedfan funktioniert nicht richtig mit Notebooks ich habs ausprobiert und er zeigt mir keine Lüfter/Lüftergeschwindigkeiten an, wahrscheinlich kann er den Lüfter nicht richtig auslesen. Und so ein Cooling Pad hab ich auch schon, nur leider hat das nichts gebracht  
Vielleicht kennt ja sonst noch jemand ein Tool?!

Gruß Max


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Notebook Lüfter manuell steuern*



			
				m654321 am 23.07.2007 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Speedfan funktioniert nicht richtig mit Notebooks ich habs ausprobiert und er zeigt mir keine Lüfter/Lüftergeschwindigkeiten an, wahrscheinlich kann er den Lüfter nicht richtig auslesen. Und so ein Cooling Pad hab ich auch schon, nur leider hat das nichts gebracht
> Vielleicht kennt ja sonst noch jemand ein Tool?!
> 
> Gruß Max



wenn dein notebok ZU heiß wird, dann läuft der lüfter ja eh fullspeed. noch schneller geht nicht. ne steuerung macht nur sinn, wenn du die lüfter extra langsamer drehen lassen willst, da sie dich stören.


evtl. ist ja auch zuviel staub im notebook, also suag mal am luft-auslass mit einem staubsauger. kein scherz! aber nicht zu stark einstellen.


----------



## m654321 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Notebook Lüfter manuell steuern*

Das Notebook wird ja zu heiss gerade WEIL sie nicht ständig auf Vollspeed laufen und das soll sie ja um der Überhitzung vorzubeugen.

Und das mit dem saugen mach ich eh regelmäßig.

Gruß Max


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Notebook Lüfter manuell steuern*



			
				m654321 am 23.07.2007 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Notebook wird ja zu heiss gerade WEIL sie nicht ständig auf Vollspeed laufen und das soll sie ja um der Überhitzung vorzubeugen.
> 
> Und das mit dem saugen mach ich eh regelmäßig.
> 
> Gruß Max




hmm. hast du vieleicht aus versehen einen "büromodus" aktiv? manche notebooks haben, damit man die anderen leute nicht stört, einen "leise"-modus. da läuft der lüfter langsamer.


aber ein allgemeingültiges tool für notebooks, das auch funktioniert...? kenn ich jetzt keines.


----------



## Riddick1107 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Notebook Lüfter manuell steuern*

Ich hätte vielleicht noch ne Idee was du vorrübergehend machen kannst, ist zwar etwas umständlich aber es geht, hab ich bei meinem altem Notebook auch gemacht wenn ich gezockt hab!
Also schraub unten die Klappe am Notebook auf, da wo der CPU liegt und lege an den Seiten des Notebooks untendrunter zum Beispiel zwei Holzstücke oder Bücher, irgendwie sowas, damit unter dem Notebook eine bessere Luftregulation ist!
Ich weiß, es ist etwas blöd aber solange du nichts anderes gefunden hast und es dir wichtig ist geht das so!


----------



## mastermaisi777 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Notebook Lüfter manuell steuern*



			
				m654321 am 23.07.2007 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem acer Aspire 5024WLMi.
> Beim Spielen (besonders jetzt im Sommer wo es so warm ist) wird das Notebook leider sehr heiss und es kann vorkommen, dass das Notebook verlangsamt wird (ich vermute mal die CPU wird kurz heruntergetaktet weil dann alle 5-10 Minuten Ruckelattacken auftreten) oder sich aufhängt beim Spielen.
> ...


probier mal das tool :
http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/software/systemprogramme/notebook_hardware_control/


----------



## m654321 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Notebook Lüfter manuell steuern*



			
				Riddick1107 am 23.07.2007 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte vielleicht noch ne Idee was du vorrübergehend machen kannst, ist zwar etwas umständlich aber es geht, hab ich bei meinem altem Notebook auch gemacht wenn ich gezockt hab!
> Also schraub unten die Klappe am Notebook auf, da wo der CPU liegt und lege an den Seiten des Notebooks untendrunter zum Beispiel zwei Holzstücke oder Bücher, irgendwie sowas, damit unter dem Notebook eine bessere Luftregulation ist!
> Ich weiß, es ist etwas blöd aber solange du nichts anderes gefunden hast und es dir wichtig ist geht das so!



Danke für den Tipp aber das ist mir dann doch zu riskant  
Naja und so einen Büromodus hab ich nicht aktiviert keine Angst! Ich suche ja nach einem Tool (oder irgend was anderem) weil mir Windows keine Chance gibt irgendwas zu ändern in die Richtung.

Gruß Max


----------



## Avenga (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Notebook Lüfter manuell steuern*



			
				Riddick1107 am 23.07.2007 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte vielleicht noch ne Idee was du vorrübergehend machen kannst, ist zwar etwas umständlich aber es geht, hab ich bei meinem altem Notebook auch gemacht wenn ich gezockt hab!
> Also schraub unten die Klappe am Notebook auf, da wo der CPU liegt und lege an den Seiten des Notebooks untendrunter zum Beispiel zwei Holzstücke oder Bücher, irgendwie sowas, damit unter dem Notebook eine bessere Luftregulation ist!
> Ich weiß, es ist etwas blöd aber solange du nichts anderes gefunden hast und es dir wichtig ist geht das so!



naja, aufschrauben   aber etwas drunterlegen, um abstand zum untergrund und eine bessere kühlung zu erreichen, das mach ich eigentlich immer, zwei stifte oder zwei dvd-hüllen


----------



## m654321 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Notebook Lüfter manuell steuern*



			
				mastermaisi777 am 23.07.2007 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> probier mal das tool :
> http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/software/systemprogramme/notebook_hardware_control/



Das Tool hab ich auch schon beim suchen gefunden, aber wie auch auf der Seite  beschrieben steht funktioniert das leider nur mti Centrino Notebooks...

Gruß Max


----------

